# Ultima hora. La UE considera ILEGAL las multas millonarias por tener dinero en el extranjero sin declarar. La Agencia tributaria en llamas



## Lovecraf (27 Ene 2022)

La justicia europea declara ilegal el régimen sancionador de la declaración de bienes en el extranjero


El Ministerio de Hacienda, que analiza la sentencia, estima que su impacto máximo será de 230 millones




elpais.com





La justicia europea declara ilegal la declaración de bienes en el extranjero de la Agencia Tributaria
El TJUE considera desproporcionadas las multas que conlleva y las restricciones a la libra circulación de capitales
La sede del Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea, en Luxemburgo. 
La sede del Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea, en Luxemburgo.
Manuel V. Gómez
MANUEL V. GÓMEZ
Bruselas - 27 ENE 2022 - 09:53 CET
1
La justicia europea ha dado un varapalo a España por la obligación de declarar la propiedad de bienes en el exterior. Para el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea, la regulación española “es contraria a derecho”. “Las restricciones a la libre circulación de capitales que impone son desproporcionadas”, resume el TJUE en su nota informativa.

El abogado general de la UE ya había sido muy crítico con la regulación española. En su informe, que suele marcar el camino que después desarrolla la sentencia, hablaba de sanciones “desproporcionadas” y también de que la obligación impuesta por la Agencia Tributaria de informar sobre la propiedad de bienes (cuentas corrientes, seguros, acciones, inmuebles....) en el exterior valorados en más de 50.000 euros le parece una restricción a la libre circulación de capitales en la UE. A pesar de esta opinión, este ponente no encontró motivos para anular el régimen de sanciones y acabar con la imprescriptibilidad.

Fue la Comisión Europea la que decidió llevar la declaración de bienes en el extranjero, conocida como modelo 720, a los tribunales de Luxemburgo. El Ejecutivo comunitario argumentaba que considera que tanto las sanciones como la falta de aplicación de las reglas “normales” de prescripción restringen varias de las libertades protegidas en los tratados de la Unión. “Aunque en principio estas medidas puedan ser adecuadas para alcanzar los objetivos perseguidos, que son la prevención y la lucha contra la elusión y el fraude fiscal, resultan desproporcionadas”, podía leerse en la demanda presentada en verano de 2019 ante los jueces comunitarios.

La declaración de bienes en el extranjero fue un complemento a la amnistía fiscal que aprobó el Gobierno del PP en 2012, siendo ministro de Hacienda Cristóbal Montoro. Por un lado, el Ejecutivo abrió la puerta para que los defraudadores a que regularizarán casi gratis el dinero que se habían llevado fuera sin declarar, por otro lado se avisaba de que a partir de 2013 tendrían que confesar todo el patrimonio que tenían en el exterior bajo penas de multas que podrían ascender hasta el 150% de la cuota no declarada, sanciones fijas de 10.000 euros por cada dato omitidos (estas son las que el abogado cree desproporcionadas) y, además, se considerarían como ganancias patrimoniales no justificadas los activos no declarados (con independencia de la fecha de su adquisición) por lo que tendrían que tributar al tipo marginal de la renta.

Uno de los casos más famosos esta polémica norma es el de un taxista jubilado que había trabajado en Suiza, un emigrante retornado. En el país helvético había ahorrado 340.255 euros que invirtió en dos fondos de inversión y acciones en el banco suizo UBS. Hacienda le multó con 253.950,98 euros por presentar fuera de plazo la declaración de bienes en el extranjero y, además, le reclamaba otros 169.300 euros por regularizar la cantidad no declarada y otros 16.016 euros en intereses de demora, un total de 439.267 euros por no informar de que tenía 340.000 euros en el extranjero.


----------



## maromo (27 Ene 2022)

Para cuando veremos sentados en el banquillo de los acusados a inspectores de hacienda??


----------



## Orgelmeister (27 Ene 2022)

¿Hay alguna de nuestras recientes normas que no sea ilegal o no viole los principios más básicos y elementales?


----------



## rothbardiano (27 Ene 2022)

Lo que ya se sabia que iba a ocurrir, el modelo 720 es ilegal y solo a los psicópatas de la Hacienda española se les puede ocurrir semejante cagada.

Los piratas de Hacienda son muy chulitos aquí en España, pero cuando salen fuera les dan hostias hasta en el cielo de la boca. Los cabrones no son capaces de ganar una mierda en el TJUE.

Ahora quien paga el daño que han sufrido los miles de ciudadanos que hacienda ha llevado a la ruina con el 720.

Panda cabrones


----------



## Antiparticula (27 Ene 2022)

Es decir, que todo el caso de el Campechano se desmorona.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (27 Ene 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Para cuando veremos sentados en el banquillo de los acusados a inspectores de hacienda??




La apertura de investigaciones está planteada para un mes después de la parusía. O un mes después de la muerte entrópica del universo. Lo que llegue más tarde.

De cualquier forma, sin estrés. La sentencia del TC del aborto se retrasará aún más que esa apertura de investigaciones.


----------



## rothbardiano (27 Ene 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Para cuando veremos sentados en el banquillo de los acusados a inspectores de hacienda??



Para eso habría que denunciarlos primero a nivel individual y no se es por miedo o por que nuestras leyes no lo permiten pero no conozco casos de inspectores imputados salvos los amigo de Borrell hace 20 años, pero estos creo que fue por corrupción.


----------



## malibux (27 Ene 2022)

Uff buena noticia. 
ahora pondrán otro igual de kafkiano para las criptos.


----------



## maromo (27 Ene 2022)

rothbardiano dijo:


> Para eso habría que denunciarlos primero a nivel individual y no se es por miedo o por que nuestras leyes no lo permiten pero no conozco casos de inspectores imputados salvos los amigo de Borrell hace 20 años, pero estos creo que fue por corrupción.



Hombre.....si un inspector va con todo para cobrar su bonus, la justicia echa para atrás el caso después de unos años por sin sentido, este inspector no devuelve el bonus que cobró unos años atrás......¿No es prevaricación?


----------



## LionelHutz (27 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> La justicia europea declara ilegal el régimen sancionador de la declaración de bienes en el extranjero
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Hacienda, que analiza la sentencia, estima que su impacto máximo será de 230 millones
> ...



habla del 702
¿pero, como queda el D6?


----------



## Jsn (27 Ene 2022)

> A pesar de esta opinión, *este ponente no encontró motivos para anular el régimen de sanciones y acabar con la imprescriptibilidad. *



Es ilegal pero la vida sigue igual.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Ene 2022)

¿Habrá compensación para los que fueron multados y esquilmados ilegalmente? ¿Nos compensará Hacienda por el tiempo dedicado y/o lo pagado al gestor para la presentación durante estos años?


----------



## Madafaca (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## ciberobrero (27 Ene 2022)

Nadie te prohíbe nada pero se te exige

Tal señoreaje es que no me cabe en la cabeza, puto país de esclavos


----------



## ProfePaco (27 Ene 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Para cuando veremos sentados en el banquillo de los acusados a inspectores de hacienda??



Menuda bobada.

Los inspectores si no hacen lo que les dicen pierden el trabajo.


----------



## rothbardiano (27 Ene 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna de nuestras recientes normas que no sea ilegal o no viole los principios más básicos y elementales?



A los de Hacienda les importa una autentica mierda que la normas que legales o ilegales, ellos son juez y parte. Primero te arruinan, luego te dicen "declarate culpable y solo pedimos 2 años de cárcel para que no entres en prisión,........" te chantajean, machacan y luego si tienes suerte te dan la razón en Europa si has tenido el dinero, la paciencia y las ganas de luchar hasta allí.

PANDA DE CABRONES, reitero


----------



## Pumbi1973Golf (27 Ene 2022)

El D6 lo han quitado también este año.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Ene 2022)

REpublica Bananera confirmed. Por si quedaban dudas.


----------



## aris (27 Ene 2022)

Noticia que no veréis nunca en Libertad Digital, porque ahora están apoyando al PP, necesitan que gobiernen en Castilla y León sin VOX para pillar las subvenciones.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (27 Ene 2022)

Una buena noticia



LionelHutz dijo:


> habla del 702
> ¿pero, como queda el D6?



El D6 se quitó en diciembre


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Ene 2022)

Espero que después de esto, todos esos hijos de puta saqueadores de la Agencia Tributaria, que nos esquilman y roban a espuertas, a sabiendas de que hacen el mal, SE PEGUEN UN TIRO


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Habrá compensación para los que fueron multados y esquilmados ilegalmente? ¿Nos compensará Hacienda por el tiempo dedicado y/o lo pagado al gestor para la presentación durante estos años?



Sí, la Sentencia habla de devolver las cantidades cobradas.
Preparad el culo para poder pagar!!


----------



## maromo (27 Ene 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Menuda bobada.
> 
> Los inspectores si no hacen lo que les dicen pierden el trabajo.



MENTIRA. No les pueden obligar a prevaricar. Otra cosa es que se sumen gustosos para cobrar su bonus.

Esto es como militares o policías, si un mando superior te dice que incumplas la ley, prevariques o incumplas los derechos humanos NO te puedes excusar en que te lo mandaron.


----------



## SolyCalma (27 Ene 2022)

Hacienda es LA MAFIA


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Ene 2022)

_Uno de los casos más famosos esta polémica norma es el de un taxista jubilado que había trabajado en Suiza, un emigrante retornado. En el país helvético había ahorrado 340.255 euros que invirtió en dos fondos de inversión y acciones en el banco suizo UBS. Hacienda le multó con 253.950,98 euros por presentar fuera de plazo la declaración de bienes en el extranjero y, además, le reclamaba otros 169.300 euros por regularizar la cantidad no declarada y otros 16.016 euros en intereses de demora, un total de 439.267 euros por no informar de que tenía 340.000 euros en el extranjero._

Son asesinos, criminales, sádicos


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Ene 2022)

Un gran día para la libertad

Y Europa nos recuerda que en el régimen constitucional actual no somos ciudadanos, sino SIERVOS de la PARTITOCRACIA que nos puede expropiar todos nuestros bienes









Iglesias recuerda que la riqueza de un país "está subordinada al interés general"


El vicepresidente ilustra con esta frase la nueva decisión de confinar a más trabajadores




www.diariodemallorca.es





Gracias Sr. Trevijano por ser el primero que se atrevió a decirlo en la TV hace años

La UE nos ha fastidiado por una parte (desindustrialización) pero ha sido enormemente positiva para los ahorradores: ahora tenemos una moneda fuerte que no se devalua a lo loco como la peseta, y un marco jurídico que, aunque con años de retraso, nos protege de algunos de los desmanes de nuestros gobernantes.

Ya solo queda que litigar contra la administración sea gratis, y no tener que pagar abogado y procurador y arriesgarte a que te condenen en costas si reclamas tus derechos frente a los atropellos estatales.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (27 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> La justicia europea declara ilegal el régimen sancionador de la declaración de bienes en el extranjero
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Hacienda, que analiza la sentencia, estima que su impacto máximo será de 230 millones
> ...



¿Han tardado 10 años en tumbar el invento de Montoro?
Mierda de Europa, cojones!!!


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (27 Ene 2022)

J


----------



## Alan__ (27 Ene 2022)

Y no va a ir ningun politico a la carcel o a la soga por esto? Nadie se queja?


----------



## LionelHutz (27 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Una buena noticia
> 
> 
> 
> El D6 se quitó en diciembre



NON FOTIS!



Pumbi1973Golf dijo:


> El D6 lo han quitado también este año.



Menos mal que esta burbuja para ponerme al día. No me entero de nada.

Voy a buscar la noticia, que me gusta verificar las informaciones.


----------



## RFray (27 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> habla del 702
> ¿pero, como queda el D6?



A partir de este año solo tienen que presentarlo los grandes inversores.


----------



## XXavier (27 Ene 2022)

Es una buena noticia. Siempre me pareció una idea-atropello de Montoro. Ya han tardado en enmendarla en Bruselas...


----------



## LionelHutz (27 Ene 2022)

RFray dijo:


> A partir de este año solo tienen que presentarlo los grandes inversores.



¿pero la declaración del 2021 si que habia que hacerlo o ya es la prmera que no hay que hacer?


----------



## latumbadehuma (27 Ene 2022)

Si cuando se hace una norma ilegal hubiera consecuencias, seguro que tendríamos un mundo más justo. 

Para ello existe abogacías del estado, para saver si una ley es legal o no. 

Si no lo es, no puedes sacarla... O cárcel.


----------



## Funciovago (27 Ene 2022)

¿Cuántos funcionarios van a meter en la cárcel y perder su empleo por prevaricación?


----------



## Chortina Premium (27 Ene 2022)

Se llama COMUNISMO


----------



## RFray (27 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> ¿pero la declaración del 2021 si que habia que hacerlo o ya es la prmera que no hay que hacer?



La última vez que hubo que realizar la declaración fue el año pasado, a partir de este año la mayoría ya no tenemos que presentarla.

El Gobierno elimina la obligatoriedad de presentar el Modelo D-6 para la mayoría de inversores


----------



## Corruptos (27 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Uno de los casos más famosos esta polémica norma es el de un taxista jubilado que había trabajado en Suiza, un emigrante retornado. En el país helvético había ahorrado 340.255 euros que invirtió en dos fondos de inversión y acciones en el banco suizo UBS. Hacienda le multó con 253.950,98 euros por presentar fuera de plazo la declaración de bienes en el extranjero y, además, le reclamaba otros 169.300 euros por regularizar la cantidad no declarada y otros 16.016 euros en intereses de demora, un total de 439.267 euros por no informar de que tenía 340.000 euros en el extranjero.



alucino me kedo


----------



## hyugaa (27 Ene 2022)

Hoy no cómo


----------



## TercioVascongado (27 Ene 2022)

Otro varapalo para la mafia terrorista del Estado. A ver cuándo hay consecuencias políticas y penales porque la Constitución dice claramente que los impuestos no deben ser confiscatorios.


----------



## charofilia (27 Ene 2022)

rabiad rojos ladrones


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Ene 2022)

La mayoría de las medidas fiscales en España son desproporcionadas y estan amparadas por la prevaricación, así sucede también con las comprobaciones paralelas de valores de inmuebles en las que el precio general de compraventa de los inmuebles es el que dice el mercado, pero luego para las autonomías que lo gestionan el valor es el doble que el de mercado, robando a los ciudadanos miles de euros en el impuesto de transmisiones patrimoniales y sin defensa posible.


----------



## luron (27 Ene 2022)

Otra muestra más de que vivimos en un país de mierda y miserable.

Y el problema es que no va a haber ninguna repercusión a nivel personal contra todos los que idearon y votaron a favor de esta salvajada ni tampoco contra quienes la han mantenido ni contra quienes la han aplicado.

Igual que con los inconstitucionales estados de alarma, que no ha pasado aboslutamente nada a quienes aprobaron aquella barbaridad ni a quienes la aplicaron.

Repugnante todo.


----------



## malibux (27 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Es una buena noticia. Siempre me pareció una idea-atropello de Montoro. Ya han tardado en enmendarla en Bruselas...



Qué raro que no dijeras uno de tus comentarios random de “bueno, al principio es una medida chocante, pero es a lo que tiende esta sociedad y debemos adaptarnos”.


----------



## silverwindow (27 Ene 2022)

O sea q ahora puedes meter pasta donde te salga del rabo,belgica,franciq, y no decir nada a Los Montoros...


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (27 Ene 2022)

y el tema de herencia y sucesiones que le parece a Europa lo que nos hacen pagar?


----------



## Lord Vader (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## XXavier (27 Ene 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Qué raro que no dijeras uno de tus comentarios random de “bueno, al principio es una medida chocante, pero es a lo que tiende esta sociedad y debemos adaptarnos”.



Era una norma irregular, no solo por lo exagerado de las sanciones, sino por su carácter imprescriptible... No obstante, yo pensaba que en Bruselas la iban a confirmar, por motivos políticos, pero afortunadamente no ha sido así...


----------



## hortera (27 Ene 2022)

España es la cueva de Ali Baba, su pasado morisco ha dejado huella


----------



## Genis Vell (27 Ene 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Menuda bobada.
> 
> Los inspectores si no hacen lo que les dicen pierden el trabajo.



Totalmente, como los guardias de los campos de concentración, los currelas de Guantánamo... sólo hacían su trabajo.

Sí a los amegos currando en Hacienda, prevaricando alegremente porque así se lo ordenan, alguien les da un susto, deben saber que es su culpa:


----------



## bolvir (27 Ene 2022)

En mi zona la gente estaba hasta las pelotas del tema. Mucha gente currando en Francia con residencia en España y con cuentas allí y aquí.


----------



## trolero (27 Ene 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Qué raro que no dijeras uno de tus comentarios random de “bueno, al principio es una medida chocante, pero es a lo que tiende esta sociedad y debemos adaptarnos”.



Ese forero decía hace tiempo que si una comunidad de propietarios decidía en Junta que el propietario del 2º tenía que pagar todos los gastos comunes, el respeto a la democracia hacía que tuviese que pagarlos. Con eso está todo dicho...


----------



## troll random (27 Ene 2022)

Aquí el tema, es que por ejemplo un jubilado británico con su casa allí, se venía a vivir a España, o un trabajador que tuviera un piso en su país, se venía a trabajar a España, y como no es una cosa que se sepa mucho fuera de España, los crujian vivos. Vamos les arruinaba directamente.

Era una vergüenza, demasiado han tardado en anularlo


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Ene 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Para cuando veremos sentados en el banquillo de los acusados a inspectores de hacienda??



De sobra sabemos que nunca.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rothbardiano (27 Ene 2022)

charofilia dijo:


> rabiad rojos ladrones



En el tema del 720 los rojos no pintan mucho, que los rojos tambien tienen lo suyo, pero al Cesar lo que es del Cesar.

Toda esta mierda es del Hijo de Puta de Montoro que por cierto, ya le tiraron en Europa lo del céntimo sanitario.

El próximo que me hable de la "buena" gestión del PP le arranca la cabeza de una hostia


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (27 Ene 2022)

A España la han convertido en un infierno para los españoles.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Ene 2022)

es igual, ya se ha encargado la UE de presionar a los bancos para que no puedas abrir cuenta desde españa, excepto 4 finctech que te bloquean la cuenta a las primeras de cambio.


----------



## pandaGTI (27 Ene 2022)

Esta noticia es la n-ésima vez que aparece pero cuando co... van a quitarlo de verdad?


----------



## zirick (27 Ene 2022)

Comunismo, lo amas o lo odias


----------



## charofilia (27 Ene 2022)

rothbardiano dijo:


> En el tema del 720 los rojos no pintan mucho, que los rojos tambien tienen lo suyo, pero al Cesar lo que es del Cesar.
> 
> Toda esta mierda es del Hijo de Puta de Montoro que por cierto, ya le tiraron en Europa lo del céntimo sanitario.
> 
> El próximo que me hable de la "buena" gestión del PP le arranca la cabeza de una hostia



pues tienes razón.
pero bueno será que no hay rojos en la pepé.


----------



## eltonelero (27 Ene 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna de nuestras recientes normas que no sea ilegal o no viole los principios más básicos y elementales?



Desde la ley de viojenaro, la justicia española se ha defecado, orinado y gangbangeado hasta en lo mas básico de nuestros derechos...


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2022)

Os tengo dicho mil veces que es Europa la que salva a España. Yo saqué las claúsulas suelo de mi hipoteca gracias a Europa.

Sin Europa España sería Argentina ya, su tejido social y gubernamental es lamentable.


----------



## rothbardiano (27 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Os tengo dicho mil veces que es Europa la que salva a España. Yo saqué las claúsulas suelo de mi hipoteca gracias a Europa.
> 
> Sin Europa España sería Argentina ya, su tejido social y gubernamental es lamentable.



Y sus inspectores de Hacienda igual de corruptos


----------



## maromo (27 Ene 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> De sobra sabemos que nunca.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Cuando veamos esto será cuando de verdad están cambiando las cosas. Mientras tanto, todos socialistas.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (27 Ene 2022)

Hay que pagar los chiringuitos y las redes clientelares.
También los ppsunos.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (27 Ene 2022)

Que os jodan hacienda es un 0-1 de manual


----------



## jorobachov (27 Ene 2022)

Les suda los huevos. Llevamos con ilegalidades desde hace 40 años. Un mojon les importa. Sacarán alguna ley y modelo diferente en el que cambiarán los términos de su definición y propósito y seguimos dando la patada para adelante, y si la gente protesta , el francomodin nunca falla.


----------



## il banditto (27 Ene 2022)

Llevo casi una década limpiandome todo el ano con el formulario ese  hacienda me puede ir comiendo los huevos gostosamente


----------



## rothbardiano (27 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Que os jodan hacienda es un 0-1 de manual



Lo triste es que hacienda no se jode, estos piratas nunca pierden.

La cosa es que con el 720 han arruinado y robado a miles de ciudadanos, hacienda ya tiene todo el dinero robado, multas,etc.... que les importa ahora devolverlo. Unos estarán muertos o se habrán suicidado, otros lo mismo no saben que tramites tienen que hacer o como están arruinados ni tienen para que un abogado haga los tramites.

Hacienda ya ha ganado, en el peor de los casos devolverá lo que ha robado y nunca debió llegar a sus bolsillos.

Los inspectores ya han cobrado su bonus por machacar a la gente de forma injusta e ilegal a cuenta del 720 y no van devolver el bonus, por lo tanto, tampoco se van a joder.

Los únicos jodidos somo los ciudadano,

Yo estoy seguro que la forma de actuar de Hacienda tan fría, despiadada, injusta, psicopata...... es para que la gentes se suicide y no pueda pleitear. Por la misma razón prefiere arruinarte aunque recaude menos dinero a darte un poco de margen y recaudar más . Si te arruinas no tienes dinero para pleitear y ellos saben a la larga si pleiteas les ganas.


----------



## npintos (27 Ene 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Menuda bobada.
> 
> Los inspectores si no hacen lo que les dicen pierden el trabajo.



Tiene usted razón. Les pasa lo mismo a los empleados de los narcotraficantes, de los mafiosos, ¿de las farmacéuticas?

Hay un pretexto para todo; lo que no hay es ética y moral.


----------



## Estais_avisados (27 Ene 2022)

Jake mate sanguijuelas


----------



## rothbardiano (27 Ene 2022)

340.000€ totalmente legales y ganados a pulso.


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Para cuando veremos sentados en el banquillo de los acusados a inspectores de hacienda??



Dále al botón rojo del mando a distancia y hecho, nos ha jodío...y chopocientas zanks...si ej ke... 

El bankillo de los acusados es una solución centralizada de un crimen provocado por otro departamento de esa misma entidá central ( El gobierno korrúto ).

La solución a este tipo de crímenes sólo puede ser descentralizada...o al menos, ejecutada desde fuera de ese sistema de compadreo y korruzión. Simple.

O se cobra con independencia del sistema...o se sigue esperando al ratoncito pérez, la hada wena , BOX ó Mary Poppins.

Ayákakualo.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (27 Ene 2022)

Espero con ansia cuando la AEAT tenga que devolver las multas del 150% con los intereses legales del dinero de los últimos años.

El perro Sánchez va a tener que usar parte de los fondos europeos en pagar ese agujero.


----------



## frrank (27 Ene 2022)

rothbardiano dijo:


> En el tema del 720 los rojos no pintan mucho, que los rojos tambien tienen lo suyo, pero al Cesar lo que es del Cesar.
> 
> Toda esta mierda es del Hijo de Puta de Montoro que por cierto, ya le tiraron en Europa lo del céntimo sanitario.
> 
> El próximo que me hable de la "buena" gestión del PP le arranca la cabeza de una hostia



Desde el momento que mantienen está injusticia pintan mucho.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barral (27 Ene 2022)

¿Y los responsables de este daño, tanto a los multados como ahora al estado? ¿Qué les va a ocurrir? Es pregunta retórica, of course. Es increíble la impunidad con la que se delinque en esta charlotada de pais. Eso sí, depende de quién seas y en qué parte de la administración te pille.


----------



## rothbardiano (27 Ene 2022)

frrank dijo:


> Desde el momento que mantienen está injusticia pintan mucho.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Vamos, que el Hijo de Puta de Montoro era muy de derechas..... era y es un cabrón con pintas que se descojonaba cuando subía los impuestos, ahí están los videos de "jejeje hemos descolocado a la izquierda subiendo impuestos...." y sus leyes estrellas como el céntimo sanitario y el 720 tumbadas por que eran un robo a mano armada, injustas e ilegales.

Eso si, sí tienen un problema con Hacienda vas al bufete de la familia, MONTORO Y ASOCIADOS y ellos se encargan de hablar con sus compañeros en Hacienda y todo arreglado.

Hay que joderse defender a semejante cabrón, por muy de tu partido que sea.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (27 Ene 2022)

si tienes bienes en el extranjero y has vivido toda la vida en el extranjero no vuelves a españa mas que de vacaciones, hay que ser pringao para volver a esta defecacion de pais a vivir y pretender que no te roben hasta los calzoncillos
¿vosotros veis a los venezolanos o a los cubanos volver a casa? pues eso

ahora solo le falta a estos hijos de puta de hacienda que putin les reviente los ordenadores


----------



## davitin (27 Ene 2022)

Ya.

Pero significa que se deroga lo del impreso 720 o hacienda se lo pasa por el forro una vez mas?


----------



## sans-pisito (27 Ene 2022)

rothbardiano dijo:


> Lo que ya se sabia que iba a ocurrir, el modelo 720 es ilegal y solo a los psicópatas de la Hacienda española se les puede ocurrir semejante cagada.



Pensando en modo conspiranoico la idea seguramente haya venido de Bruselas. No es casualidad que Espana o Italia sean infiernos fiscales. Les conviene a los paises del norte.

La idea naive liberal es que existen paraisos fiscales porque existen infiernos fiscales. Pero seguramente la verdad sea que los infiernos fiscales existen porque existen paraisos fiscales.


----------



## Paradise_man (27 Ene 2022)

Hoy es un día para celebrarlo


----------



## davitin (27 Ene 2022)

Jsn dijo:


> Es ilegal pero la vida sigue igual.



Releyendo el articulo se refiere a la anterior valoracion que hicieron, osea anteriormente criticaron la norma pero no vieron motivos para derogarla, ahora ni puta idea.


----------



## davitin (27 Ene 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Menuda bobada.
> 
> Los inspectores si no hacen lo que les dicen pierden el trabajo.



Si ya, en este puto pais todo el mundo lo hace "por que se lo mandan", anda y vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## jolu (27 Ene 2022)

Ya el PP avisó a Viruel0 que tendría que derogar esa norma de Montoro que aprobó el PP, pero que pasados unos años, cuando se confirmó su ilegalidad el PSOE se negó a derogar.

Ahora Europa obliga a Viruel0, no la derogará por petición del PP pero tendrá que hacerlo por imposición de Europa.

Al final el PSOE se he mostrado el máximo defensor de las normas propuestas por el PP.
Esta defendiendo la reforma laboral del PP con uñas y dientes, aunque eso le esté costando tener roces con sus socios, y ahora con lo de Hacienda vuelve a pasar lo mismo. Ha tenido que esperar a que Europa le obligue.

Quien iba a decir que Viruel0 se iba a convertir en el padrino de las medidas rajonianas.


----------



## Lobo macho (27 Ene 2022)

*La Agencia Tributaria es como una esposa, cuanto menos le cuentes mejor.
Si el señor taxista hubiera mantenido la boca cerrada todo hubiera ido mejor. 
No se puede ir de sincero, colaborador, buen ciudadano... porque en este sistema perverso pierdes seguro.
Pasa igual en un proceso de divorcio.*


----------



## silenus (27 Ene 2022)

Adiós al saqueo de Montoro y Montero


No podía ser de otro modo. El Tribunal Europeo de Justicia ha hecho JUSTICIA y ha anulado el engendro impuesto por Cristóbal Montoro -otro más- por el que se




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## rothbardiano (27 Ene 2022)

Y que más le da a los piratas de Hacienda.

Ellos saben que es ilegal pero mientras tanto a meter multas y joder al personal para que dentro de 10 años y miles de cuidándonos arruinados y machacados ya Europa si eso dice que es ilegal y entonces sacarán el 722..... así hasta que los piratas de hacienda acaben con nosotros o nosotros......... y no digo más


----------



## rothbardiano (27 Ene 2022)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Pensando en modo conspiranoico la idea seguramente haya venido de Bruselas. No es casualidad que Espana o Italia sean infiernos fiscales. Les conviene a los paises del norte.
> 
> La idea naive liberal es que existen paraisos fiscales porque existen infiernos fiscales. Pero seguramente la verdad sea que los infiernos fiscales existen porque existen paraisos fiscales.



Pues yo en plan conspiranoico creo que la idea del 720 y ahora del 721 es de los propios inspectores para tener una forma fácil y rápida de conseguir sus bonus a costa de joder a los ciudadanos.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (27 Ene 2022)

Entro ilusionado por ver fotos de la Agencia Tributaria en llamas y me voy entristecido.


----------



## Kenthomi (27 Ene 2022)

Osea que si ingreso en cuenta extranjera no tengo que declararlo a hacienda?


----------



## Vulcan86 (27 Ene 2022)

Jajaja el gobierno queriendo cobrar impuestos a los australianos


----------



## azazel_iii (27 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> habla del 702
> ¿pero, como queda el D6?



El d-6 está derogado, a menos que tengas más del 10% del capital de la empresa


----------



## frrank (27 Ene 2022)

rothbardiano dijo:


> Vamos, que el Hijo de Puta de Montoro era muy de derechas..... era y es un cabrón con pintas que se descojonaba cuando subía los impuestos, ahí están los videos de "jejeje hemos descolocado a la izquierda subiendo impuestos...." y sus leyes estrellas como el céntimo sanitario y el 720 tumbadas por que eran un robo a mano armada, injustas e ilegales.
> 
> Eso si, sí tienen un problema con Hacienda vas al bufete de la familia, MONTORO Y ASOCIADOS y ellos se encargan de hablar con sus compañeros en Hacienda y todo arreglado.
> 
> Hay que joderse defender a semejante cabrón, por muy de tu partido que sea.



No defiendo a nadie, simplemente considero igual de culpables al que saca una norma injusta y al que pudiendo haberla derogado no solo la mantiene sino que la refuerza.

Si no explica cómo se come el Impuesto de Sucesiones, por ejemplo.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ene 2022)

Ya se intentarán cualquier otra mierda para seguir robando al ciudadano


----------



## Veloc (27 Ene 2022)

Montoroooo, abogaadoooo; sal ratita, quiero verte la colita!


----------



## skeptik (27 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> REpublica Bananera confirmed. Por si quedaban dudas.



Ojalá. Por desgracia no pasamos de monarquía bananera, que es mucho peor.


----------



## skeptik (27 Ene 2022)

silverwindow dijo:


> O sea q ahora puedes meter pasta donde te salga del rabo,belgica,franciq, y no decir nada a Los Montoros...



No.

Ahora (igual que antes) puedes seguir metiendo la pasta donde te plazca, incluso puede que sigas teniendo la misma (cuestionable) obligación de declararlo que hasta ahora.

Lo que Europa tumba es el desproporcionado y terrorífico régimen sancionador que se aplica en caso de que ocultes datos, mientas, te retrases, o simplemente te equivoques en la declaración, que se pasa por el forro de los cojones el Estado de Derecho, libertades civiles y libertades europeas.

Vamos, que España tenía el tipo de legislación que cabía esperar de una Monarquía Bananera en vez de un Estado de Derecho de la UE... oh, wait...


----------



## sirpask (27 Ene 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna de nuestras recientes normas que no sea ilegal o no viole los principios más básicos y elementales?



No, de hecho hay una cosa que me sucede desde hace unos año y es que siento como todos los días quebranto alguna ley.

Conducir con abrigo, beber una cerveza en un parque, salir al rellano de la escalera sin bozal, dar 1€ a un pobre sin declarar donaciones, comprar en wallapop... Etc


----------



## Tiresias (27 Ene 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Nadie te prohíbe nada pero se te exige
> 
> Tal señoreaje es que no me cabe en la cabeza, puto país de esclavos



De lacayos, que es peor.



sirpask dijo:


> No, de hecho hay una cosa que me sucede desde hace unos año y es que siento como todos los días quebranto alguna ley.



La diarrea normativa está diseñada para eso.


----------



## skeptik (27 Ene 2022)

rothbardiano dijo:


> Los inspectores ya han cobrado su bonus por machacar a la gente de forma injusta e ilegal a cuenta del 720 y no van devolver el bonus, por lo tanto, tampoco se van a joder.



Eso es matar al mensajero. El problema no es lo que los inspectores están obligados a hacer. El problema es la legislación que les obliga a hacerlo. Muerta la rabia, el perro ya no importa.


----------



## skeptik (27 Ene 2022)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> Jake mate sanguijuelas



No tan rápido. Hemos ganado una importante batalla, pero no la guerra.


----------



## usuario baneado (27 Ene 2022)

"Uno de los casos más famosos esta polémica norma es el de un taxista jubilado que había trabajado en Suiza, un emigrante retornado. En el país helvético había ahorrado 340.255 euros que invirtió en dos fondos de inversión y acciones en el banco suizo UBS. Hacienda le multó con 253.950,98 euros por presentar fuera de plazo la declaración de bienes en el extranjero y, además, le reclamaba otros 169.300 euros por regularizar la cantidad no declarada y otros 16.016 euros en intereses de demora, un total de 439.267 euros por no informar de que tenía 340.000 euros en el extranjero."

Esto ya no son bombonas en las sedes. Mas allá


----------



## elviajero (27 Ene 2022)

Creo que se están mezclando las cosas, 
una cosa es, comunicar los bienes que tienes en el extranjero a Hacienda (mod. 720) y otra cosa es declarar los bienes que tienes en el extranjero a Hacienda en la declaración de la renta.


----------



## skeptik (27 Ene 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Ya el PP avisó a Viruel0 que tendría que derogar esa norma de Montoro que aprobó el PP, pero que pasados unos años, cuando se confirmó su ilegalidad el PSOE se negó a derogar.



Yep. Los de un bando cometieron el atropello de imponerlo. Los del otro bando, el atropello de mantenerlo. Al final ha tenido que ser un órgano jurídico supranacional lo único que trae un poco de sentido común y decencia a nuestro legislario.



jolu dijo:


> Al final el PSOE se he mostrado el máximo defensor de las normas propuestas por el PP.



A fecha de 2022, asombrosamente hay quien todavía se sorprende de la extraordinaria sintonía que hay entre partidos de irreconciliable ideología cuando se trata de sacar los untos al ciudadano de a pie.


----------



## luca (27 Ene 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Kbkubito (27 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> La justicia europea declara ilegal el régimen sancionador de la declaración de bienes en el extranjero
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Hacienda, que analiza la sentencia, estima que su impacto máximo será de 230 millones
> ...



Si es que son unos putos inútiles. Y ahora que? Tendrán que devolver lo ilegalmente cobrado,no?
Vaya panda de retrasados.


----------



## kabeljau (27 Ene 2022)

Lo vengo diciendo desde hace mucho, no hagáis caso de los cabestros. El cabestro Almorranas tiene cuenta en Panamá, también el Bono.
Los cabestros te quieren meter miedo pero ellos solo esperan el pienso para cabestros que les echa ese en el que nos cagamos 30.000.000 de españoles cada día en Su Puta Madre.


----------



## DarkNight (27 Ene 2022)

La UE aun no ha visto nada. Cuando haya cualquier emergencia, Sanchez embargará cuentas a españoles.


El prohibir que un español tenga pasta en el extranjero, es porque si muchos lo hacen, Sanchez no puede embargarles la cuenta con la ley de seguridad nacional. Todo está relacionado


----------



## huyter (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> La justicia europea declara ilegal el régimen sancionador de la declaración de bienes en el extranjero
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Hacienda, que analiza la sentencia, estima que su impacto máximo será de 230 millones
> ...



"*Ultima hora. La UE considera ILEGAL prohibir que un español pueda tener dinero en el extranjero"*


*Cuando se ha prohibido tener dinero en el extranjero?* 

Por curiosidad, cuántos años tienes?









España es uno de los países de la UE donde más se estanca la comprensión lectora entre los 15 y los 27 años


La OCDE señala que los malos datos se deben a factores como el abandono escolar temprano, los jóvenes que no estudian ni trabajan o a la falta de formación en las empresas para los nuevos empleados




elpais-com.cdn.ampproject.org





"*España es uno de los países de la UE donde más se estanca la comprensión lectora entre los 15 y los 27 años"*


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (27 Ene 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Para cuando veremos sentados en el banquillo de los acusados a inspectores de hacienda??



Están prevaricando como sus superiores, tendría que iniciarse una investigación de puta madre por algún juez con cojones y guardia civiles infiltrados haciéndose pasar por inspectores una temporadilla, iban a rodar cabezas de arriba abajo. 

Seguiré soñando


----------



## Veloc (27 Ene 2022)

¿Puede alguien aclarar sí lo que se elimina es la obligación de presentar el 720 o simplemente el régimen sancionador?


----------



## El gostoso (27 Ene 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> A España la han convertido en un infierno para los españoles.



Que prosperidad? Jaajjajajaj


----------



## Knabenschiessen (27 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Entro ilusionado por ver fotos de la Agencia Tributaria en llamas y me voy entristecido.



Deberíamos contactar al ministerio de exteriores Ruso y darles la dirección de las delegaciones de Hacienda para que arrojen bombas nucleares tácticas o bombas sucias


----------



## enriquepastor (27 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> La justicia europea declara ilegal el régimen sancionador de la declaración de bienes en el extranjero
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Hacienda, que analiza la sentencia, estima que su impacto máximo será de 230 millones
> ...



Título MUY ENGAÑOSO.

España no prohibe tener dinero, lo que hace es obligar a declararlo a partir de x cantidad, que creo, son 60.000 euros.

La UE no ha declarado ilegal prohibir tener dinero fuera, sino dar cuentas a Hacienda de lo que se tiene.

Corrige el título del hilo.


----------



## Cicciolino (27 Ene 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> Si cuando se hace una norma ilegal hubiera consecuencias, seguro que tendríamos un mundo más justo.
> 
> Para ello existe abogacías del estado, para saver si una ley es legal o no.
> 
> Si no lo es, no puedes sacarla... O cárcel.



No, amiwito, la abobacía del Heztao existe para defender al Heztao de ti en el improbable caso de que te hayas atrevido a rechistarle.

Saber esto es elemental. Os pisotean porque, en el fondo, os gusta ser los mamarrachos que sois.


----------



## sergioahullana (27 Ene 2022)

Las multas por el modelo 720 son ilegales, según la UE


El Tribunal de Justicia de la UE falla que las multas por la declaración de bienes en el extranjero son "desproporcionadas" y vulneran la circulación de capitales



www.rtve.es





Indica:

*Hacienda reformulará el modelo*
El Ministerio de Hacienda aclara que la sentencia *no suspende la obligación de declarar los bienes* en el exterior, sino que considera contrarios al derecho comunitario: la imprescriptibilidad de las ganancias patrimoniales no justificadas, la multa del 150%, las sanciones fijas si se presenta tarde o no se presenta.

Hacienda respeta el fallo, debe analizarlo pero sostiene que "ya trabaja para reformular rápidamente esta obligación tributaria y adecuarla a la sentencia". Recuerda que la declaración no tiene un efecto recaudatorio directo, con *apenas 60.000 contribuyentes* que presentan el modelo 720 anualmente.

Desde que el PP puso en marcha este modelo en 2012 hasta hoy, las sanciones y deudas tributarias liquidadas (correspondientes a periodos prescritos) suman *unos 230 millones y ese sería "el impacto máximo *que podría tener la sentencia". Añaden que en los últimos tres años no se han impuesto prácticamente sanciones sobre el modelo 720 precisamente porque había un recurso en curso.



Solo falta que ahora tengamos que seguir presentándolo, después de que ha sido tumbado.
Parece que no se dan por vencidos....


----------



## sergioahullana (27 Ene 2022)

Si el plazo es hasta finales de marzo, nos tendrán en ascuas para saber si hay que presentarlo o no un mes más, para tener que hacerlo a última hora.


----------



## skeptik (27 Ene 2022)

Agree. Esta sentencia es en realidad un balón de oxígeno al cuestionable modelo 720, descafeinando las amenazas. Me parece especialmente preocupante que vea bien con buenos ojos lesionar derechos europeos (libre circulación de capitales) si el fin es perseguir el blanqueo de capitales.

Uno de los graves probelmas del 720 es que no distingue entre la purria, ciudadanos de a pie que no tienen la posibilidad de evadir impuestos (véase el ejemplo del taxista suizo de El País) de grandes defraudadores corporativos donde el desfalco tiene muchos más ceros y la impunidad campa a sus anchas.


----------



## skeptik (27 Ene 2022)

sergioahullana dijo:


> Solo falta que ahora tengamos que seguir presentándolo, después de que ha sido tumbado.



Es que no sólo no han tumbado el 720, sino que le han dado un espaldarazo. Así que no veo ningún motivo razonable para esperar otra cosa que seguir presentándolo


----------



## sergioahullana (27 Ene 2022)

Una buena noticia que parecía a primera hora, y ya se está empañando.... O sea hay que presentarlo, vaya.


----------



## Risitas (27 Ene 2022)

Normal la UE.... los banqueros Europeos y Suizos se frotan las manos. No dejan de ser unos piratas.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (27 Ene 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Hombre.....si un inspector va con todo para cobrar su bonus, la justicia echa para atrás el caso después de unos años por sin sentido, este inspector no devuelve el bonus que cobró unos años atrás......¿No es prevaricación?



NO


----------



## AEM (27 Ene 2022)

Las denuncias no sirven de nada lo que hacen falta son guillotinas lo para esa mafia wue es la nueva inquisición


----------



## sashimi (27 Ene 2022)

No te preocupes, Chiqui, que la semana que viene se sacan el 620 y te siguen jodiendo. Son ladrones profesionales


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (27 Ene 2022)

Tienen que firmar con nombre en apellidos. Luego ya para mandarle una felicitación de navidad, te tienes que buscar la vida


----------



## Sansonuro (27 Ene 2022)

La libertad de movimiento de capitales es otra gran mentira. No existe. La mayoría no lo sabe porque no tenemos pasta pero quien tiene la suerte de tenerla y quiere largarse a otro país, viene Hacienda y se queda un 25% por toda su jeta... el exit tax.

Hacienda criminales


----------



## Carlos París (27 Ene 2022)

En el año en que se deroga el D6 ( para el común de los mortales ) viene esta esperada pero no por ello menos excelente noticia. Lo que no se aclara es que si este año hay que seguir presentado el 720.


----------



## elviajero (27 Ene 2022)

Veloc dijo:


> ¿Puede alguien aclarar sí lo que se elimina es la obligación de presentar el 720 o simplemente el régimen sancionador?



El Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea (TJUE) ha tumbado el modelo 720 de la Agencia Tributaria, que obliga a los contribuyentes a declarar bienes en el extranjero. 
.../...
Además, el Tribunal también critica que *las multas del 150% que contempla la legislación española suponen un tipo "muy elevado" *que confiere a la sanción "un carácter extremadamente represivo". Y en tercer lugar, rechaza igualmente que, además de esta sanción, se apliquen multas es de 5 000 euros por cada dato o conjunto de datos omitido, incompleto, inexacto o falso, con un mínimo de 10 000 euros, y de *100 euros por cada dato o conjunto de datos declarado fuera de plazo* o no declarado por medios electrónicos. 









Varapalo de la justicia europea a Hacienda: tumba el modelo 720 que obliga a declarar bienes en el extranjero


El Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea (TJUE) ha tumbado el modelo 720 de la Agencia Tributaria, que obliga a los contribuyentes a declarar bienes en el extranjero. Y lo ha...




www.elmundo.es





*Hacienda modificará en breve el "modelo 720", que continúa en vigor*


----------



## Carlos París (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *La Agencia Tributaria es como una esposa, cuanto menos le cuentes mejor.
> Si el señor taxista hubiera mantenido la boca cerrada todo hubiera ido mejor.
> No se puede ir de sincero, colaborador, buen ciudadano... porque en este sistema perverso pierdes seguro.
> Pasa igual en un proceso de divorcio.*



El cuento del taxista es un bulo que lanzaron a los mass mierda para meter miedo en el cuerpo a la gente y que se autodelataran.


----------



## Cabrea2 (27 Ene 2022)

Harán una cuenta y el descuadre, lo pagaremos a escote los ricos, que cada vez somos más.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Ene 2022)

rothbardiano dijo:


> Para eso habría que denunciarlos primero a nivel individual y no se es por miedo o por que nuestras leyes no lo permiten pero no conozco casos de inspectores imputados salvos los amigo de Borrell hace 20 años, pero estos creo que fue por corrupción.



Ya ha sucedido de manera puntual.








Hacienda 'tropieza' con un burdel: un millón de euros en jaque por un 'fallo' de Windows


Se recrudece la batalla judicial que mantienen el propietario de un prostíbulo con la Agencia Tributaria. Durante la instrucción del caso, un perito judicial ha ratificado que un PC fue manipulado tras ser requisado por Hacienda




www.elconfidencial.com





Se le suele dar poca bola y siempre omitiendo lo mas intetesante.

Hace meses en 3l programa de Cesar Vidal se entrevisto al dueño del negocio y da una version mucho mas completa que la noticia. Por lo visto no solo fue judicialmente contra la agencia tributaria, tambien contra dos o tres tecnicos. Siento no haber encontrado el enlace de cesar vidal , si navegas en ivoox o en su pagina debe estar


----------



## Chapinazo (27 Ene 2022)

No olvidemos que este modelo lo creo Montoro, el PP. Ojalá ardan en el infierno.


----------



## GatoAzul (27 Ene 2022)

Jojojo..



Hacienda asume devoluciones millonarias de las multas tras el fallo
Fallo histórico: la Justicia europea tumba la declaración de bienes en el extranjero (eleconomista.es) 

Ahora ¿a sabirnos otra vez los impuestos para cubrir la deuda que ellos mismos han creado?.
Hay que plantarse de una vez por todas contra todos estos ladrones de guante blanco.


----------



## DonManuel (27 Ene 2022)

Joder con el taxista


----------



## Edge2 (27 Ene 2022)

Tanto?


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (27 Ene 2022)

rothbardiano dijo:


> Lo que ya se sabia que iba a ocurrir, el modelo 720 es ilegal y solo a los psicópatas de la Hacienda española se les puede ocurrir semejante cagada.
> 
> Los piratas de Hacienda son muy chulitos aquí en España, pero cuando salen fuera les dan hostias hasta en el cielo de la boca. Los cabrones no son capaces de ganar una mierda en el TJUE.
> 
> ...



Deberían ser indemnizados y resarcidos por los daños causados. Algo así debería ir por defecto en la propia sentencia. Imagino que no será así, pero si no lo es, sería igual de injusto que la ley que viene a dejar fuera de la ley.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ene 2022)

Una vez mas, los grandes poderosos se salen con la suya

Tener dinero sin declarar ES ILEGAL, y tiene que SER ILEGAL. Siempre, en todos los casos, sin excusas

La cuestion es que las tasas que se pagan por tu dinero, son USURA ÑARIGUDA CRIMINAL CLEPTOMANA. Con que la gente aportara el 10% de su dinero ya seria mas que suficiente

Pero sin embargo, el mundo al reves. Los poderosos, que son lso que esconden el dinero en paraisos fiscales, ahora tienen sus crimenes blanqueados. Y mientras tu, remero de mierda, te quitaran el 60% de tu ya de por si putapenica manutencion


----------



## Pepinho (27 Ene 2022)

Los dineros hay que traerlos para que los delicuentes de hacienda lo puedan evadir
Tienen el sistema arreglado.


----------



## DarkNight (27 Ene 2022)

Pero entonces qué? Si para evitar que Sanchez el hijo de puta me ROBE mi dinero en el banco con la ley de seguridad nacional, lo meto en un banco caribeño, en Andorra, en Gibraltar o en Suiza, Hacienda me multa?

La libre circulación de capitales la Dictadura Roja se la pasa por los cojones. Esto es la Venezuela Europea


----------



## Jake el perro (27 Ene 2022)

Eso es mucho dinero, ¿tantas multas han puesto?


----------



## DarkNight (27 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> No, de hecho hay una cosa que me sucede desde hace unos año y es que siento como todos los días quebranto alguna ley.
> 
> Conducir con abrigo, beber una cerveza en un parque, salir al rellano de la escalera sin bozal, dar 1€ a un pobre sin declarar donaciones, comprar en wallapop... Etc



Ya has visto que en una Dictadura Roja (socialdemocrata se hacen llamar, como Alemania Oriental) hasta RESPIRAR por la calle es ilegal. Lo estamos comprobando

Como dijo Tácito, cuantas mas leyes tiene un Estado, más CORRUPTO es


----------



## jordi1980 (27 Ene 2022)

No veais que coñazo era hacerlo para un pringao como yo de pie de calle por tener un broker en condiciones y no las mierdas de aquí, de verdad que ese modelo era una auténtica chapuza, y además no se entendía nada


----------



## MUGALARI (27 Ene 2022)

Lo que va a pasar;

1.El 720 sigue y se reformula. Se bajan las sanciones digamos un 60% lo cual sigue siendo un robo. En caso de desacuerdo demanda. Otros 10 años.
2. Los damnificados les obligaran a demandar la responsabilidad patrimonial del estado , procedimiento que en el TJUE ya han dicho que es infumable pero sigue vigente.Otros 10 años.
PD: acuérdense de los trabajadores públicos en abuso de temporalidad de la administración. Algunos llevan la friolera de 7 años pleiteando. Lo ultimo del Supremo es que tienen razón, estan en abuso, pero no hay norma en España que les pueda indemnizar. Con dos cojones. Eso en Europa no Tiene un pase. Pero claro, diez años.


----------



## wireless1980 (27 Ene 2022)

rothbardiano dijo:


> Lo que ya se sabia que iba a ocurrir, el modelo 720 es ilegal y solo a los psicópatas de la Hacienda española se les puede ocurrir semejante cagada.
> 
> Los piratas de Hacienda son muy chulitos aquí en España, pero cuando salen fuera les dan hostias hasta en el cielo de la boca. Los cabrones no son capaces de ganar una mierda en el TJUE.
> 
> ...



Esto se parece a la doble imposición de USA?


----------



## silenus (27 Ene 2022)

Ojo que estos también están de enhorabuena:

*La justicia europea obliga a Hacienda a devolver más de dos millones de euros a la familia Pujol*


*La sentencia coloca en una mejor situación administrativa al rey emérito, Juan Carlos I, que también cuenta con bienes en el extranjero.*


----------



## Shudra (27 Ene 2022)

Buena noticia toda aquella que haga daño al estado soviético español.


----------



## djun (27 Ene 2022)

Veloc dijo:


> ¿Puede alguien aclarar sí lo que se elimina es la obligación de presentar el 720 o simplemente el régimen sancionador?



Cambiará sólo el régimen sancionador. Va a seguir existiendo la obligación de declarar.

Desaparecerá la sanción del 150%, la sanción de los 5000 euros por dato no declarado o erróneo y la imprescriptibilidad. Pero seguirá existiendo la obligación de declarar los bienes en el extranjero.

Podrían dejar sanciones del 40% y de 1000 euros por dato no declarado o equivocado. Ya sabemos como son nuestros gobiernos corruptos. Podrían dejar la normativa bastante parecida a la situación anterior/actual. 

Aquí se explica.


----------



## davitin (27 Ene 2022)

Pero si hay que seguir presentandolo pero no te pueden multar por no hacerlo, entonces que?


----------



## luron (27 Ene 2022)

djun dijo:


> Cambiará sólo el régimen sancionador. Va a seguir existiendo la obligación de declarar.
> 
> Desaparecerá la sanción del 150%, la sanción de los 5000 euros por dato no declarado o erróneo y la imprescriptibilidad. Pero seguirá existiendo la obligación de declarar los bienes en el extranjero.
> 
> ...



Es impresentable negar que el modelo 720 afecta a la libre circulación de capitales. Conozco casos de gente que no invierte lo que querría fuera de este antro por la mierda del modelo 720.


----------



## volador (27 Ene 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Cuántos funcionarios van a meter en la cárcel y perder su empleo por prevaricación?



Esa me la sé...... NINGUNO


----------



## Barrunto (27 Ene 2022)

Pregunta de un inexperto. ¿Haciando cómo cojones sabe o deja de saber lo que ganas o posees en el extranjero si no se lo dices?

¿En base a qué te cobraban impuestos por ganar, ahorrar y gastar dinero en un país extranjero?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ene 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna de nuestras recientes normas que no sea ilegal o no viole los principios más básicos y elementales?



esta en concreto la aprobó el COMUNISTA del PP Montoro


----------



## Avispa (27 Ene 2022)

En Europa llevan ochenta años intentando democratizar España pero las cosas de palacio van despacio. Muchas leyes que parecen muy avanzadas no son mas que una declaración de intenciones. Se trata a la ciudadanía con mano muy dura, y a muchos les parece poco.


----------



## vanderwilde (27 Ene 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Para cuando veremos sentados en el banquillo de los acusados a inspectores de hacienda??



Verlos sentados puede ser, condenados, nunca.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ene 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Se llama COMUNISMO



el COMUNISMO de Montoro y Rajoy que aprobaron la norma, Bro.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ene 2022)

charofilia dijo:


> rabiad rojos ladrones



otro


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ene 2022)

rothbardiano dijo:


> En el tema del 720 los rojos no pintan mucho, que los rojos tambien tienen lo suyo, pero al Cesar lo que es del Cesar.
> 
> Toda esta mierda es del Hijo de Puta de Montoro que por cierto, ya le tiraron en Europa lo del céntimo sanitario.
> 
> El próximo que me hable de la "buena" gestión del PP le arranca la cabeza de una hostia



Montoro es COMUNISTA, bolivariano y lo peor: de PODEMOS


----------



## Guano For Life (27 Ene 2022)

Ojalá la agencia tributaria en llamas, pero de verdac


----------



## jotace (27 Ene 2022)

Ya ha dicho la Chiqui que en una semana arreglao, como hicieron con la plusvalía.

No van a renunciar a ni un euro. Es su botín para sus chiringuitos y corruptelas.


----------



## hijodeputin (27 Ene 2022)

estas son de esas cosas de sentido común, pero a la vez te echas las manos a la cabeza porque en realidad es el modus vivendi y el protocolo de actuación del principal órgano fiscalizador del pais. Es decir, rapiña, expolio, robo y demuestra que eres inocente y no al revés. 

Y sólo es la punta del iceberg que es lo peor, porque insisto es un protocolo y una forma de hacer las cosas, es decir apunta a como se funciona en españa y como se gobiernan y se dirigen los temas económicos en españa, de forma totalmente tercermundista, bananera y en linea con paises de chichinabo de sudamerica por ejemplo y sin ir más lejos.


----------



## hijodeputin (27 Ene 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> el COMUNISMO de Montoro y Rajoy que aprobaron la norma, Bro.



y digo yo, no podian haberlo derogado los sociatas?. O no estaba en su agenda?. Porque lo de la plusvalia bien que tardaron una semana.


----------



## Eremita (27 Ene 2022)

Que libertad de movimiento de capitales tenemos los pobres (y la clase media alta alta, que no se ofenda nadie) que compramos un coche en Alemania y pagamos los abusivos impuestos de aquí? O compramos en amason Alemania y en lugar del 19% de IVA alemán, nos drenan el 21% cortijero de aquí?

Jajaja, livertak de kapitales y de capiteles y dinteles, no te jode.


----------



## tolomeo (27 Ene 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> el COMUNISMO de Montoro y Rajoy que aprobaron la norma, Bro.



El pp es el Partido Progre, el psoe azul


----------



## Remero consentido (27 Ene 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Nadie te prohíbe nada pero se te exige
> 
> Tal señoreaje es que no me cabe en la cabeza, puto país de esclavos



He leído "puto país de calvos"
Realmente es lo mismo


----------



## Alew (27 Ene 2022)

sergioahullana dijo:


> Las multas por el modelo 720 son ilegales, según la UE
> 
> 
> El Tribunal de Justicia de la UE falla que las multas por la declaración de bienes en el extranjero son "desproporcionadas" y vulneran la circulación de capitales
> ...



230 millones de euros y nos parece poco...

Claro, cuando te acostumbras a malgastar miles de millones de euros a la semana pq paga el BCE, 230 milloncetes es calderilla...

Vaya hostia nos vamos a dar.


----------



## Alew (27 Ene 2022)

Alejandro del Campo

Edito: desconocía este hilo aunque sí la info.






Sobre el 720. El abogado mallorquín que denunció a Montero y a Montera ante Bruselas y les está ganando.


El hombre que denunció a Montoro y a Montero ante Bruselas (y les está ganando) Un abogado mallorquín recurrió en 2013; la Comisión ya ha anunciado que llevará a España al TJUE por las "sanciones desproporcionadas" del modelo 720. Alejandro del Campo Zafra no habla como un abogado. Al menos no...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> y digo yo, no podian haberlo derogado los sociatas?. O no estaba en su agenda?. Porque lo de la plusvalia bien que tardaron una semana.



los sociatas no presumen de ser de derechas. en este foro la mitad piensan que este impuesto lo aprobó el coletas.


----------



## Paradise_man (27 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Están prevaricando como sus superiores, tendría que iniciarse una investigación de puta madre por algún juez con cojones y guardia civiles infiltrados haciéndose pasar por inspectores una temporadilla, iban a rodar cabezas de arriba abajo.
> 
> Seguiré soñando



El Estados es una mafia....tú crees que los guardias civiles van a detener a quien les da de comer (y les paga la coca)?


----------



## hijodeputin (27 Ene 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> los sociatas no presumen de ser de derechas. en este foro la mitad piensan que este impuesto lo aprobó el coletas.



llevan 4 años en el poder, han tenido tiempo de sobra para tumbarlo.


----------



## 917 (27 Ene 2022)

Esa normativa es de los buenos tiempos del vampiro Montoro...


----------



## 917 (27 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> llevan 4 años en el poder, han tenido tiempo de sobra para tumbarlo.



Ningún Estado abroga lo que le da dinero.


----------



## estrujillo (27 Ene 2022)

Ahora nos multaran y la multa la pagaremos todos.

Y cuando algún alemán pague 1000 euros en metalico para cualquier cosa y sea multado, volveran a sancionarnos y volveremos a pagar entre todos.


----------



## dac1 (27 Ene 2022)

O sea que ya puedes tener mas de 50000 euros y no hacer el 720??


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> llevan 4 años en el poder, han tenido tiempo de sobra para tumbarlo.



sociatas derogando impuestos o sanciones??? tú que fumas Bro


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Están prevaricando como sus superiores, tendría que iniciarse una investigación de puta madre por algún juez con cojones y guardia civiles infiltrados haciéndose pasar por inspectores una temporadilla, iban a rodar cabezas de arriba abajo.
> 
> Seguiré soñando



buen guión de peli porno, mis dieS


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ene 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> No, amiwito, la abobacía del Heztao existe para defender al Heztao de ti en el improbable caso de que te hayas atrevido a rechistarle.
> 
> Saber esto es elemental. Os pisotean porque, en el fondo, os gusta ser los mamarrachos que sois.



el que sabe, sabe, Bro


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (27 Ene 2022)

Más del 50 %. Aproximadamente entre el 75 y el 80 %. Sé de lo que hablo


----------



## Honkler (27 Ene 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Para cuando veremos sentados en el banquillo de los acusados a inspectores de hacienda??



Sentados no, colgando de una farola con cuerdas de piano


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Un gran día para la libertad
> 
> Y Europa nos recuerda que en el régimen constitucional actual no somos ciudadanos, sino SIERVOS de la PARTITOCRACIA que nos puede expropiar todos nuestros bienes
> 
> ...



Qué razón tenía este hombre en todo. Por eso vivió siempre en el ostracismo.


----------



## ANS² (27 Ene 2022)

la chiqui lo arregla el lunes


----------



## Guillotin (28 Ene 2022)

Sobre todo nunca debemos olvidar al cabronazo e hijo de puta que puso unas tasas a la justicia que son inalcanzables para la mayoría de la población.


----------



## hijodeputin (28 Ene 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> sociatas derogando impuestos o sanciones??? tú que fumas Bro



ya se que no, pero la opción estar está ahi. Se hubieran colgado una medalla y no es que anden muy sobrado de ellas.


----------



## GirolamoFracastoro (28 Ene 2022)

Alew dijo:


> Alejandro del Campo
> 
> Edito: desconocía este hilo aunque sí la info.
> 
> ...




Correcto!!!. Alejandro del Campo. Un auténtico héroe de burbuja. Mis respetos.


----------



## Vellón (28 Ene 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Espero con ansia cuando la AEAT tenga que devolver las multas del 150% con los intereses legales del dinero de los últimos años.
> El perro Sánchez va a tener que usar parte de los fondos europeos en pagar ese agujero.



Efectivamente, dilución de deuda y pagamos entre todos, otra ronda camarero


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ene 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> _Uno de los casos más famosos esta polémica norma es el de un taxista jubilado que había trabajado en Suiza, un emigrante retornado. En el país helvético había ahorrado 340.255 euros que invirtió en dos fondos de inversión y acciones en el banco suizo UBS. Hacienda le multó con 253.950,98 euros por presentar fuera de plazo la declaración de bienes en el extranjero y, además, le reclamaba otros 169.300 euros por regularizar la cantidad no declarada y otros 16.016 euros en intereses de demora, un total de 439.267 euros por no informar de que tenía 340.000 euros en el extranjero._
> 
> Son asesinos, criminales, sádicos



por eso mismo no basta con tumbar una ley (que ademas no se tumbara simplemente se tuneara un poco),esto tiene que tener consecuencias penales contra un serie de personas.

No se trata de una ley que no se ajuste a cuatro tecnicismos por error,es una extorsion pura y dura y un modo de intimidar a quien tenga la osadia de intentar poner dinero fuera del alcance de hacienda,deberian rifarse años de carcel y muchos…


----------



## At4008 (28 Ene 2022)

Sabía que tenía que ser ilegal. Nunca he declarado nada.

Que se joda Hacienda!


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (28 Ene 2022)

QUE SE JODAN, HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA, NO HE DECLARADO NI VOY A DECLARAR UNA MIERDA.

PONEOS A TRABAJAR ROJOS HIJOS DE PUTA, FALSOS MINUSVALIDOS, VAGOS, LUMPENES Y DEMAS CHUSMA DE MIERDA.


----------



## medion_no (28 Ene 2022)

Todo lo que puedo en negro y más. Andorra lives forever.


----------



## Sistémico (28 Ene 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Todo lo que puedo en negro y más. Andorra lives forever.



"Habrá que lanzar otro ataque DDoS"--- Gobierno de España.


----------



## RogerLeFlur (28 Ene 2022)

Pues vaya mierda. La ünica razón por la que no incrementaba a más de 50000 euros en el extranjero era precisamente no presentar la puta mierda del 720. Si va a segur en vigor, me da exactamente igual el invento, aunque al menos no te jugarás el cuello si cometes un error intentando haciéndolo.


----------



## Hrodrich (28 Ene 2022)

Mafiosos legales llorando bien fuerte.


----------



## Rogelio# (28 Ene 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Más del 50 %. Aproximadamente entre el 75 y el 80 %. Sé de lo que hablo



¿Puedes ampliar esa información, por favor?
Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (28 Ene 2022)

Rogelio# dijo:


> ¿Puedes ampliar esa información, por favor?
> Gracias de antebrazo




No pudo comentar mucho mas. Solo que ante la cantidad de anulaciones de sanciones por parte de los TEA, los próceres de la AEAT han dado orden estricta de motivar convenientemente los expedientes para no seguir haciendo el ridículo. Podría contar algo mas pero no debo.
Saludos


----------



## Rogelio# (28 Ene 2022)

M


El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> No pudo comentar mucho mas. Solo que ante la cantidad de anulaciones de sanciones por parte de los TEA, los próceres de la AEAT han dado orden estricta de motivar convenientemente los expedientes para no seguir haciendo el ridículo. Podría contar algo mas pero no debo.
> Saludos



Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta.Sólo una cosa,¿donde vd trabaja no habrá una inspectora de físico espectacular e ideas podemitas a mil ? ¿R?


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (28 Ene 2022)

Rogelio# dijo:


> M
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta.Sólo una cosa,¿donde vd trabaja no habrá una inspectora de físico espectacular e ideas podemitas a mil ? ¿R?



No, hay una como la que describes, pero es de Vox, como casi todos


----------

